# Epinephrine challenge test



## haugdebbie (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this test? They're injecting Epinephrine or Procainamide and monitoring an EKG and blood pressure at the same time. I'm looking for the codes to bill for this test. Thank you


----------

